#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  UK Family Visitor Visa experiences...

## CaptainNemo

Hiya,

I just wondered whether anyone here has ever organised a 6-month visitor visa for a Thai spouse's family member? (for the UK) :UK: 

Although I'm aware this may not sound strickly kosher, I'm just looking into the idea of bringing over a sister-in-law effectively as an au pair: to take a bit of pressure off looking after the kids; to learn some English; and to see if there's any course she might be able to return to do (on a proper student visa).

There would be some genuine time with the family and sightseeing thrown in (there might even be a new niece or nephew popping out), but it's a bit of a grey area (e.g.: at what point does spending time with nephews become babysitting etc.), and I'm just wondering what the reality of this kind of scenario would be, if anyone's ever done anything similar.

 The two main bits I worry about are:The extent of proof of funds to support their stay...(i.e. how much money and months of wages do I need to show? Is a universal benefit like Child Benefit really going to be an issue? things like that)Proof of accommodation... (the ECO might want to see a proper room, but in reality, being rural types they tend not to segregate themselves in that way... they all huddle together in an enormous bed)Proof ot not providing a service (e.g. babysitting)...this last one, I reckon is maybe not a problem if we show proof of OFSTED childcare providers and proof of maternity leave and suchlike.Basically, she (the sis-in-law), is 26, has got a Thai degree (no tattoos or "health problems" - down-to-earth subsistence eastern village types with a bit of booklearnin' etc...) that she had a hard time finally getting awarded, but got it; she's stuck in a shitty wage, depressing, underemployed in a monotonous 12-hour shift 7-day week hard drive factory job, and she wants to learn English and I want to give her a little help so she can sort out a decent job, cheer up a bit. 
Useful to all concerned if she was having more of a life and could communicate enough to help sort stuff out, ranging from sorting out frail parents, and farang relatives descending on BK. The future's a bit bleak for her otherwise, so it seems.
The idea is, that she leaves her shit job, comes here for 6 months to do a sort "gap year" kind of thing, which would involve a fair bit of playing with kids, school run, taking them out to supermarkets and playing places, and being forced to speak English by going to the shops and have a trips around the area, learn another programming language (she's that way inclined), and visit the local college to see if there's a short course she could do the following year on a proper student visa... and also just to take a break from the futile monotony of her Thai life, and then return to BK with some helpful stuff on her CV.
Thought about bringing parents over, but that could be complicated... frailty... not even familiar with BK, never mind the UK, and multiplied costs of all kinds.

I'm not looking to play any games with the visas, just recognising that it's a box ticking process and not a prescription on the reality of what someone on a visa might actually do with their time over here. I understand that you have to present a story that makes sense to the assessor, and not over-egg it or give cause for further questioning, paperwork, and attention from officialdom.

Has anyone any thoughts on what might trip her up in the visa application process?

----------


## BigRed

Yes

No it isn't cosher

It's getting very difficult. Anything other than a genuine visit is difficult to justify. Any mention of  learning language/babysitting will fail.

----------


## jizzybloke

There's a woman lives near me who i bump into every now and again, her Thai husband always seems to have a relative over here visiting. 
Mother, niece and last time i saw her it was his brother.
I'll ask her when i see her again but i'm not sure when it'll be?

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Yes
> 
> No it isn't cosher
> 
> It's getting very difficult. Anything other than a genuine visit is difficult to justify. Any mention of  learning language/babysitting will fail.


Aye, but I won't mentioning that now will I. 

I think it's a good thing that the rules are tighter - it was too easy for too long before - I would hope that family members of good character (no single motherness and tattoos, having a degree, with no "health problems" or history of interest), should get some benefit of the doubt, over some of the illiterate people I've met who somehow managed to get visas for what to me seem like blatantly fake marriages (yes I am a judgmental [at][at][at][at] - but someone has to be).

The spouse visa my Mrs came over on about 8 or 9 years ago went as smooth as anything - we were both full-time students at the time... my sense was that the immigration staff being human had or have some discretion of interpretation of the rules responded positively to the amount of careful and detailed paperwork preparation we both did... and I suppose we seemed like a normal young couple without any complications that might invite questions (other than the fact I didn't have a job!)... she had no interview, we were just polite, well prepared and organised, and dressed smartly, didn't ask stupid questions or fuck about, and seemed to rub the staff up the right way... perhaps in contrast to some of the people there.
The point being that whilst there are myriad categories of visas, we don't live in a police state where every action of the visa holder needs to be justified - just obvious violations.

(...but I will anyway.) It's genuine that we want our children (and me) to have a relationship with their Thai relations, and that means they have to spend time together and some language learning has to happen, and it just so happens that there are other long-term benefits to that connected to helping polish her cv.
It's also genuine that she might want to do a proper course on a proper visa, and we don't know if she could cope with the UK in general, so it'sa good thing for her to get some exposure.
The rules have to have some wiggle room for relatives, as there are grey areas like this, where you're not blatantly taking the piss, but common sense says that pedantically enforcing the wording of the law is probably unnecessary - she ain't coming to find a husband (or "clients") or work in a Thai restaurant... don't need that kind of complication anyway. Just want her to take a break from her crappy life and have some time to work out what she wants to do with herself... seems no different to many of the tourists going to Thailand - going to "find themselves".

I noticed that they also now have "prospective student visas", but it seems to me that an immediate relative has a feasible case for coming over to just hang about for a bit without having to construct an elaborate and detailed motivation and itinerary.



Thanks JB... there's no rush... it wouldn't be for a few months anyway really. She's the only relative that could come over next year... we want to get the parents over for their daughter's graduation ceremony in 2011 or 2012, but they are very moo-barn-y, and would need a complete escort all the way from the village shack in the boondocks to the living room in blighty... it does feel a bit shitty that you have to feel like you need to justify a visa app for that - it's just granny and grandad coming to play with the kids and watch the daughter get her degree to proove to the other gossiping village trolls that she int a hooker etc... 

For now though, I thought of all the family members the two younger sisters would have the best chance of a visa, being both single, childless, and graduated with no "health problems" or history of interest. The youngest, is lady Lieutenant, but has to work, so there is only one who even _could_ come over; the two others (there are 5 daughters in total) are no hopers in different ways, so I wouldn't even bother.

Anyway, it's good to hear some real-life experiences of the process... and perhaps useful for others to read... I didn't find much about this when searching (other than someone's letter on another thread... but it seemed to be a slightly different scenario).

cheers.

----------


## BigRed

To expand on last nights answer, 




> bringing over a sister-in-law effectively as an au pair: to take a bit of pressure off looking after the kids; to learn some English; and to see if there's any course she might be able to return to do (on a proper student visa).


that all seems very sensible and is a win-win situation. As such, it is not allowed. Any hint of her working, paid or unpaid, will result in the application being turned down. 

As to your numbered points, you will have to show that there is sufficient bedroom space for the number of people based on UK standards, not Thai, and the funds should be around the same as people on benefits get, around £100 a week from memory. 

You will need to have a good reason for the visit. Wanting to see the children and visit England should suffice. Do not mention improving her English, that's against the rules. You will have to explain how she can leave a job for 6 months and have a good reason to return to Thailand. The best tack is to say that you can't afford to go over to Thailand with all the family because of cost or time and that you would like several of the family to come and visit over time as they worry a little bit about the wife being in a strange country, her not returning would affect applications for other members of the family.

Remember that you can appeal against a family visitor visa being turned down but it can take up to 12 months to be heard. You can represent yourself at the appeal and only have to address things they bring up on the refusal. 

Good Luck.

----------


## storm1fishing

My wifes sister came over for a holiday last year. Dont mention any type of work or help as she will be refused. Main thing is that she can show a reason to return to los , eg house , job ect. Remember very few thai bosses will give 6 months holiday , so dont say she's coming for 6 months , as they give you a visa for 6 months in any case , even if you say you're coming for 2 weeks.
You'll need to write a letter of invitation stating that she's staying with you and that you'll support her financially as well while she's with you.
they are making it more and more difficult for single thai ladies to get visa's but if you're reasons are genuine you'll have no problem.

good luck

----------


## buriramboy

Just apply for a normal tourist visa, just say for a 2 week holiday to visit family and you will be responsible for all expenses etc., they will give you 3 or 6 months which ever it is at the moment, and then she can stay that long and as long as she leaves the UK before it expires no one will bat an eyelid, job done.

----------


## DrAndy

> I would hope that family members of good character (no single motherness and tattoos, having a degree, with no "health problems" or history of interest), should get some benefit of the doubt, over some of the illiterate people I've met who somehow managed to get visas for what to me seem like blatantly fake marriages (yes I am a judgmental [at][at][at][at] - but someone has to be).


I was feeling that with remarks like that, you need help, not her, however....

these posts give you the gist of what to say




> You will have to explain how she can leave a job for 6 months and have a good reason to return to Thailand.





> Main thing is that she can show a reason to return to los , eg house , job ect





> Just apply for a normal tourist visa, just say for a 2 week holiday to visit family and you will be responsible for all expenses etc.,


good luck to her. There are several tattoo places in the UK, but the ones in Thailand are a lot cheaper

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> I would hope that family members of good character (no single motherness and tattoos, having a degree, with no "health problems" or history of interest), should get some benefit of the doubt, over some of the illiterate people I've met who somehow managed to get visas for what to me seem like blatantly fake marriages (yes I am a judgmental [at][at][at][at] - but someone has to be).
> 
> 
> I was feeling that with remarks like that, you need help, not her, however....
> 
> good luck to her. There are several tattoo places in the UK, but the ones in Thailand are a lot cheaper


I'm sure you're very talented, but I've never found it appealing; perhaps you might have more luck with a permanent banner?  :France: 

Which remarks in particular would you like to help me with? I'm always interested in hearing from friendly people with a dry sense of humour.  ::chitown::

----------


## DrAndy

whilst I feel you need help, it is not my place to do so

yellow pages

----------


## CaptainNemo

> whilst I feel you need help, it is not my place to do so
> 
> yellow pages


Look Andy, it's over, I don't want your flowers.

----------


## Andrew Hicks

> Just apply for a normal tourist visa, just say for a 2 week holiday to visit family and you will be responsible for all expenses etc., they will give you 3 or 6 months which ever it is at the moment, and then she can stay that long and as long as she leaves the UK before it expires no one will bat an eyelid, job done.


Don't forget that if there's any hint of something funny going on, they will call her in for an interview.  The smallest inconsistency between the papers and the answers she gives will condemn the application, as will any hint that she's working.   

 When the baby screams or shits itself, she's got to sit tight and do nothing.

At the moment, visas are going through reasonably quickly so they've got the time to do the interviews. 

In anwer to the question, in these marginal case, it's a bit of a lottery.  The Independent Auditor's report into the Bangkok visa process found that some ECOs refuse twice as many as do others.

Andrew

----------


## tim123

Captain,

As others have said you need to prove only 2 things

1/ She is going to come back to Thailand

2/ She is not going to sponge off the state when she arrives in UK

For 1/ the usual is a letter from employer. Alternatively if you can show she has assets, especially property or land, in Thailand, then this will be sufficient. 

Buy a flight ticket where the return date can be changed. Most tickets are valid for 1 month or 12 months so you'll need to splurge and buy the more expensive longer dated tickets, maybe buy a 2 month with a view to changing it to 6 months when she arrives.

2/ You must buy health insurance. There a few around that can be extended during the trip. So buy one with the same dates as the flights and then extend when she is in UK.

For the accommodation just show a couple of utility bills to prove you as the sponser actually live there. I have never been asked for anything further.

Show as much money as you can, but there is no hard and fast rule as to how much is required.

What I did the first time I took my gf to UK was, prior to applying, took her on a long weekend to an ASEAN country as Thais do not require visas to visit . We chose HK and there are 6 or 7 others you could choose from. I did this so the embassy could see she had been out of Thailand before and come back.

As for interviews they are very rare nowadays.

I read once that the approval rating for visas at the Bangkok embassy in well over 90%

----------


## UbonFarang

I bring family over every six months to help out with the kids and have done now for 7 years.  We have experienced no problems at all on a "family visit" visa.  If you don't abuse the system and operate within the rules then you will have no bother.  If family overstay, marry, extend whilst here and then try reapplying you may run into problems next time around.  However, if its a straight visit for six months then everything is ok.  Just remember six months in and then six months out the country before reapplication and you can't go wrong.  If you have sufficient funds that is..... ie.  P60's, 6 months bank statements, 6 months paylips, 2 x utility bills to show proof of address etc.. along with letter of sponsorship/guarantee that you will be paying for all associated flight and trip costs to UK for a family member.  Book a return ticket also Not just one way as this can sometimes cause issues if on arrival they have only a ticket into the country.  I have booked both without issue but heard stories about other people who ran into problems with a one way ticket.  All paperwork to the embassy should demonstrate "Reason to return" for the applicant as the embassy are only concerned that the family member return at the end of her stay.  Reasons for return are, job, kids, house in Thailand etc...

----------

